# Bands from Daiso?



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Guys,
I would like to share a find from Daiso.

Daiso is present in many countries which is equivalent of the Dollar or pound store.

I was there looking for cheap fishing lures when I found this:

http://postimage.org/image/4t8czpc5v/

I did a quick calc, should get me 2 double bands or 4 singles, with a small piece remaining for ties. Comes in weak and strong, I bought 2 packs of strong. The thickness looks right for the bands rated 'strong'.

Have anyone of you tried these before?

I've just cut some fresh TBG bands yesterday, so I'll try it in a fortnight. :S

If they are decent, I'll buy a few more!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Haven't seen this brand before, but they do look good. Several folks on this forum have used non-theraband exercise bands and reported good success. Keep us posted on your experiences!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I've just noticed a sub-forum

'Slingshot Bands and Tubes'

Can the topic be moved tgere please?


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

I honestly thought the title of this post was a typo, lol. Beyond that, I am kind of dubious as to the tensile strength of an El Cheapo resistance training device. Have you ever eaten dollar-store "Healthy Hoops" (imitation Cheerios, most likely made with Korean newspapers and rat lard), or a D-Store "Knife" (slightly sharpened plank of scrap aluminum)? It's an awful thing to have to do--I've lived out of dollar stores, in my early life. My point is, all jokes aside, that you should probably be VERY careful. I bought a set of powerbands from Wal-Mart to help get in shape for Parris Island, and they snapped in my face after two days of use--and, as a writer, I'm a friggin weakling. I still have a jagged scar where the rubber effectively used friction to scour the skin from the side of my head. I didn't see bone, but wouldn't have been surprised if I had. Final Summation: as people are wont to say, you get what you pay for. Wear goggles, and may God have mercy on your soul, lol. Happy shooting!


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I couldn't wait, I've cut the bands to 25mm straight cut.

They look like they are the same thickness of the walmart bands.

http://postimage.org/image/5bvwhydun/

http://postimage.org/image/s3dpciepn/

Actually they look o.k but the walmart are a tad more decent.

I'll put double per side.

We all know that ASDA and Argos bands are having good reviews from users who tried them, yet they are cheap! And the ASDA are very fast even as fast or faster than natural Latex.

We can't knock off bands because they come from a cheap source!

Actually, many can't have Latex or Theraband at hand. I can't buy Theraband where I am and if I can get a resonably priced flat, I'm using it!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You have the right idea! Use what you can get locally that works.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Tried it today, mothing to shout about. They do the job, hit hard and will stretch to 600%.

I'm running mine on 460% stretch, they are fast enough. The bands I'm using now are straight cut.

http://postimage.org/image/5zkoas1kx/

I was shooting, rubber ammos from 3-6g. The 6g goes fast enough so the'll be ok to hunt birds with.

I'll buy 2 more packs when going there as a keeper.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

From the photo, they look a bit thin. But that is no real problem, as you can use multiple layers, as you have done. Glad to hear they are working for you.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Not the best around but I reckon I can pull 3 per sides!

I'm keeping a count for the band life.


----------

